# Current deals



## bixler

Just got the $19.95 for 5 months deal on a new radio I added last evening. Bought a new car and my 3 month trial was running out. This is the third XM radio on my account.


----------



## mountainDBS

after your 5 months is up, then what do you have to pay?


----------



## shabadoo25

They are also doing a deal where you can get a $100 visa gift card with a 2 year commitment. That's through Sirius, not sure about XM.


----------



## bixler

mountainDBS said:


> after your 5 months is up, then what do you have to pay?


I'll call then and find out. Probably $19.95 again for 5 months or I'll cancel...LOL:hurah:


----------



## mountainDBS

well ive found over time when i get disgusted with the service i call to cancel and they usually come up with a deal to keep you as a sub. U never know U might get lucky.


----------



## jpeckinp

I know Sirius better have some kind of deal going for renewals. I paid $183 for 18 months now they want $186 for 12. I might cancel if I can't find anything better. I don't feel like paying for the Stern contract.


----------



## skipdogg

I just called in a couple days ago to add our new Ford to my account. I had been paying the normal every 3 month rate (almost 50 bucks after taxes and fees!) for 1 radio in my car, and then 3.20 a month for internet streaming (for my iPhone and desktop at work). 

Without even prodding them they immediately offered 50% off. I paid 81 bucks for the first line after taxes and fees and 61 dollars for the 2nd one. 

All together 142 bucks for service for 1 year on both radios. Not a bad deal. The 5 months for 20 bucks is a better deal, but I rather wrap this up for a year and not think about it.


----------



## dynomonkey

WOW!! That's a lot for radio!! I paid nothing and enjoyed many hours of free commercials!!


----------



## Lodi25

My 1 year subscription is about to expire at the end of next month. I have SIRIUS Everything along with the best of XM. I think I paid 175 last year but I think it's gone up to 186 now! Should I call and threaten to cancel first before I renew?


----------



## Lodi25

I just renewed today. On my old package I had Sirius Everything along with the Best Of XM. Last year I paid $175.60 dollars. This year because of new fees and other stuff it was going to be 208.68 dollars after all the new fees for only 1 radio! No way! So I called today and said I wanted to cancel my account. So guess what? They gave me a hole year for only $77.00 dollars for SIRIUS Everything! And that price includes the royalty fees! Not bad! I didn't get the best of XM package tho, I can live without that.


----------



## wipeout

I was just able to renew two radios for one year for $131 total including all fees and taxes.


----------



## bixler

Just got the 5 months/$20 deal on another (have 3 xm's on my account) radio that was coming up for renewal on Jan 8th.


----------



## ThomasM

All these "deals" seem to mean one of two things:

1. Customers are actually cancelling when they call in to renew and are told the new (regular) outrageous renewal fee.

2. Sirius/XM is in trouble and will do ANYTHING to keep customers as subscribers-even for only 5 months more.

I renewed XM for 2 years last March on my 3 radios to avoid the price increase (and the music fee ripoff that wasn't even announced then) and also to keep getting online streaming at the premium rate for free.

I can't wait to see what will happen in March 2011 when I call in to check on prices!!! I just hope they are still around until then!


----------



## Jon J

After seeing that XM planned to charge me $75 next quarter for two radios, I called in to cancel at least one if not both. After the usual transfer to the cancellation department that can actually do something, the CSR offered a year for both radios for $150. I declined. He then offered 6 months for both radios for $60...$5/month/radio. I took it.


----------



## Boston_bill

Im debating to call to cancel. I still listen but I hate the crappy signal in the winter, and best of Sirius is horrible, but baseball is coming and I may just hang in there with it.


----------



## JB14075

I called to cancel yesterday & as soon as I dropped the word cancel they offered me 4 months for $20. I said that wouldn't work but if she could give me a deal on 1 year I might be interested, she immediately offered 1 yr @ $60 for my Sirius w/ Best of XM. I jumped all over that.


----------



## HalfMoon

ThomasM said:


> I renewed XM for 2 years last March on my 3 radios to avoid the price increase (and the music fee ripoff that wasn't even announced then) and also to keep getting online streaming at the premium rate for free.
> 
> I can't wait to see what will happen in March 2011 when I call in to check on prices!!! I just hope they are still around until then!


Same here, but I have 4 radios... Should be interesting. in about 12 months.


----------



## max1

bixler said:


> Just got the $19.95 for 5 months deal on a new radio I added last evening. Bought a new car and my 3 month trial was running out. This is the third XM radio on my account.


I got the same deal in the mail today. I just activated it this afternoon for the home. so far so good i even think the signal quality is better am getting 10 bars which means strong signal. so now with I phone and sirius i am set. Will see what happens after 5 months----also really like the I phone app. It works great i used it this afternoon when i was shoveling snow on the drive today. so far so good. Max.


----------



## bixler

Got this deal on a radio that was coming due 2/28. Regular rep said I was currently on that deal and couldn't get it again so I asked to cancel. Retention rep was going to cancel as of 2/28 and I asked if the 5 months/$23.05 deal wasn't available anymore and he said sure it is and you can have it if you want. Not sure why you have to play the game all the time but $4 something a month is better than $12.95.

Have 3 radios on my account, all currently on the 5 months/$23.05 deal.


----------



## neuronbob

I have four XM radios (three cars and one in house) and it maddens me to read on multiple forums that you have to fight to get a reasonable price. I maddens me even more that the folks we call are not even in this country and don't understand half of what I'm saying.

I wish XM would just settle on a reasonable fee for everyone....if they want everyone on $5 a month/radio, then they should just do that instead of shunting everyone who threatens "cancel" to the cancellation department to get that fee. I also wish that more of the CS reps were located in the U.S. simply so we can understand one another.

I wish the XM/Sirius merger had never happened. I was an XM VERY early adopter and the CS was excellent until about two years ago....then it went straight into the toilet. Once the merger happened, there was no longer any incentive to provide quality service. 

/rant


----------



## arlinv

neuronbob said:


> I have four XM radios (three cars and one in house) and it maddens me to read on multiple forums that you have to fight to get a reasonable price. I maddens me even more that the folks we call are not even in this country and don't understand half of what I'm saying.
> 
> I wish XM would just settle on a reasonable fee for everyone....if they want everyone on $5 a month/radio, then they should just do that instead of shunting everyone who threatens "cancel" to the cancellation department to get that fee. I also wish that more of the CS reps were located in the U.S. simply so we can understand one another.
> 
> /rant


I have two XM, as well as a new vehicle with Sirius. Called a couple of weeks ago to set up my account after the trial period with Sirius. Asked to merge my accounts so that I could get a better rate on the extra radios. When they explained that they still can't merge accounts, I asked what I had to do to get a better rate for the XM. Of course they said to call XM. I just did and, although I had to wait and wait and wait, when I finally spoke to retention they immediately offered $77 per radio for a year. I asked if that was all inclusive, and was told it didn't include taxes or the Royalty fees. Without much prompting they gave it to me for $77 with everything. Both reps I spoke with were in the US.


----------



## sobal

If you call to cancel, also be prepared for them to NOT offer a deal. I called to cancel a radio I haven't listened to for a few months (I have another) and they made absolutely no effort to keep my radio at a better deal. They just canceled it and that was it.


----------



## bixler

sobal said:


> If you call to cancel, also be prepared for them to NOT offer a deal. I called to cancel a radio I haven't listened to for a few months (I have another) and they made absolutely no effort to keep my radio at a better deal. They just canceled it and that was it.


Did you ask for a better deal? This almost happened to me but I asked for the 5mths/$20 deal and retention gave it to me. If you don't ask for it they aren't just going to offer it to you.


----------



## thart

Called today and got the $77/year (before taxes and fees) deal on the 4 radios on my account. Was not a problem.


----------



## turnbjr

Thanks for the heads-up.

I got it for $77 thanks to you guys.


----------



## redhot

Okay..........my main radio 1 year deal is up. I last paid $84? last time. I called today, back to back deal are no longer accepted. New rate would be $151.80 for a year. I have 2 other radios I am paying $25.00 for 5 months each, which is okay. Are there any other deal out there for a 1 year, main radio rate?


----------



## gjrhine

Did you speak with the Retention Dept.?


----------



## MrBill64

When you call just say "cancel" at every prompt. Then when a live person answers ask if there is any way to reduce the cost of renewing your subscription. See what they offer and even bring up the $84/yr deal that you got last year if they don't offer that. Weigh your options and decide what you want to do. I am willing to bet your $84 deal will be offered as well as a few other choices.


----------



## gjrhine

They seem to be taking a harder line lately. I cancelled one radio and the emails are now up to offers of $5 per for 5 months.


----------



## wxguy

I was just given a deactivated radio. I called to ask about one of the offers talked about in this topic. No Joy. Full price sub was all the CSR would do. It is a cute little doorstop, though.

Guess I'll wait and see if they offer me a deal down the road.


----------



## cpdretired

My daughter paid for one year in advance using her credit card. XM did send a 3 month bill after the year was up. She did not want XM as there were no deals available. The XM service remained on. One day a collection company calls. They want three months payment even though her year was up. She did pay for the three months to avoid a blemish on her credit.

Here is my question. Once your years payment for service is over shouldn't XM turn off the service. The service is off at this time. I told her to call XM and demand a charge credit for the 3 months that she didn't request.


----------



## Davenlr

Depends on the original contract agreement, if it autorenews or not. If it does, then she would be responsible for calling them to cancel before the first year was up.


----------



## gjrhine

Never give this company a credit card number unless it is a one time number. I always pay by check.


----------



## Garry L

Just got same deal as last year for my two radios. Both for $157.18.


----------



## Garry L

I should have mentioned $77 per Sirius radio + fees - refunds for prepaying a week early.


----------



## wxguy

The deactivated radio I got is now on the air. CSR said no problem reactivating it under my new account. 6 mo for $25 was the offer.  Have no idea why they wouldn't do that deal the first time I called. My daughter says they operate under the same mode as phone companies, so that could explain why their way of doing business is frustrating sometime.


----------



## gjrhine

No so good deal after 6 months though.


----------



## Paul Secic

jpeckinp said:


> I know Sirius better have some kind of deal going for renewals. I paid $183 for 18 months now they want $186 for 12. I might cancel if I can't find anything better. I don't feel like paying for the Stern contract.


Stern still there huh? I was going buy a XM receiver to get liberal radio. I hate Stern.


----------



## gjrhine

Paul Secic said:


> Stern still there huh? I was going buy a XM receiver to get liberal radio. I hate Stern.


You quoted a post > 2 years old so who knows?


----------



## ffdoug

Getting tired every year trying to figure out how they bill. I renewed this past Aug 2011 for 1 year. I renewed 4 radios. Did the usual, but the number I had that would be to a USA office put me into a third world country. They had no deals to offer me, so told them I wanted to cancel which finally got me to the USA retentions dept. They gave me $77 for each radio for the year, I had to play their game by saying XM is too expensive I would cancel if it wasn't for the lower coast offered, and I giver xm permission to charge my card. Had to do this four times. After this was done I get my invoice in the mail which shows a cheaper balance due to some "credits" on my account. NOw jump to Dec 2011, 2 of radios switches to family and friends programming, my primary radio goes to premier (best of sirius) the other radio stays the same (regular programming) See a charge on my card for $38 x2. Make this long story short, After 1 hour on phone and being disconnected they say someting about those radios were 6 months subscription. I called back few days later (USA office), explained my situation. all radios renewed in aug for 1 year why did these radios renew for 6 months. they couldn't not answer that clueless. This is what they did, credit my account for the $76 charge, and took the two radios and renewed them for one year from 1/10/11, no extra charge. I should of took the lifetime when it was offered!


----------



## cpdretired

My daughter let her service expire. She waited two months. The retention dept. called from the USA. She was given 6 months for $24.99 or 12 for $86.00.

She was told to call this phone number. 
877-224-8720


----------



## gjrhine

cpdretired said:


> 6 months for $24.99 or 12 for $86.00.


makes no sense to me.


----------



## cpdretired

Maybe its a teaser rate.


----------



## wxguy

cpdretired said:


> Maybe its a teaser rate.


My daughter had her radio and my radio on the same account and we dropped it. They sent her an email to do the 6 mo/$25 and I called and got mine activated on my own account at that rate. Will have to do the cancel deal and work the system to get a good rate in 6 mo, but that is the game we have to play.

I like to be teased if I can save a few bucks.


----------



## CincyJen

My trial period had just expired, so I called Customer Service to see what it would cost to renew the XM Select service in my new car. First price offered was "special rate" of $109.89 (still cheaper than the rate listed on their website). I declined, and was then offered $86.00, which I happily accepted! 

In addition, I inquired about my current home XM Select subscription, which was on a quarterly renewal. Great customer service rep offered me the same deal of $86.00 to convert that subscription to a year-long subscription.

So, two radios, one year subscription each, $172.00 (before taxes and artist royalty fees). I'm pretty happy!!


----------



## CincyJen

That's a pretty scary story, @ffdoug. Will have to be sure to check my quarterly subscription to see if they pull that on me next time it's due to bill, even thought the Customer Service rep assured me she'd converted the subscription. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## gjrhine

CincyJen said:


> $172.00 (before taxes and artist royalty fees). I'm pretty happy!!


Uh, okey doke.


----------



## CincyJen

gjrhine said:


> Uh, okey doke.


Uh, really! Is there something you're unclear about?


----------



## gjrhine

Read the thread. Better deals can be had i.e. -



Garry L said:


> Just got same deal as last year for my two radios. Both for $157.18.


----------



## CincyJen

gjrhine said:


> Read the thread. Better deals can be had i.e. -


The $157.18 for two radios deal possibly included prorating, and possibly omitted royalty fees and state + local taxes. No detail was provided by the poster. Other posters in this thread have also mentioned the $86.00 promotional one-year rate. I got $172.00 for two radios for one year, that vs. $157.18 is quibbling a bit.

Bottom line is if you push it a little, you can get a one-year XM Select subscription for $86.00 + $8.43 artist royalty fee + state & local taxes (varies, mine added up to $6.13 on the year). Still beats the web rate by miles.

Sincerely just trying to provide detailed information and tips here for the benefit of the community.

ETA: Actually, original poster updated his info in post #35 on that $157.18 deal (for a Sirius, not XM, subscription.) Sorry I missed that.


----------



## Jon W

I had got the $77 deal for the last 2 years but my wife just lost her job prior to the renewal time so I called really wanting to cancel. The CSR that answered the phone who sounded American immediately offered me the $77 deal (Now $95 with the royality fees, tax etc) when I declined they offerered me a 6 month deal that I cant recall - sorry should have written it down. Then he offered to give me the next 4 months free at which time i could cancel again or go ahead and let it renew for $46 and change. So I'm getting 4 months free at which time I can re evaluate my situation.


----------



## fpembleton

I have seen mention of this $77 deal which I beilieve is for a one year subscription. I would like to pursue this at the time of my renewal - which package are you referring to with this price? Thank you.


----------



## gjrhine

Basic package no extras.


----------



## gjrhine

Got offered the 6 for 25 deal. Holding out for free.


----------



## wkcats

I have called to renew each period that my subscription ends but this time it was an outradge.for my two radios last year I paid $145.86.when we called they said prices went up and they would give it to me for $159.59.I agreed because thats still $13.30 per month.
I checked my credit card statement on line 3 days latter and they billed me the full
price over $271.my wife called and they denied they made the offer I told her then cancel.
I dont need this.they then offered a deal for about $190.I said no I will not go above 
the orig agreed price.they then offered a 6 month deal for about $50 each radio.I figured that is still more then the orig $159.59.they then made a final offer for $54.88 for 5 months.
that was cheeper then the orig price.I agreed.they then credited back to my card the difference and we will play the game again in 5 months.be careful if you get a deal they dont bait and switch and charge you more.by the way I would have cancelled.I dont use it enough to fight .


----------



## TXD16

wkcats said:


> I have called to renew each period that my subscription ends but this time it was an outradge.for my two radios last year I paid $145.86.when we called they said prices went up and they would give it to me for $159.59.I agreed because thats still $13.30 per month.
> I checked my credit card statement on line 3 days latter and they billed me the full
> price over $271.my wife called and they denied they made the offer I told her then cancel.
> I dont need this.they then offered a deal for about $190.I said no I will not go above
> the orig agreed price.they then offered a 6 month deal for about $50 each radio.I figured that is still more then the orig $159.59.they then made a final offer for $54.88 for 5 months.
> that was cheeper then the orig price.I agreed.they then credited back to my card the difference and we will play the game again in 5 months.be careful if you get a deal they dont bait and switch and charge you more.by the way I would have cancelled.I dont use it enough to fight .


This is one reason I insist on being invoiced when renewal time comes around, so what happens is I get the initial outrageous renewal invoice in the mail, I call and get the "special" pricing, and then I tell them to send out an updated invoice. It's a bit of an additional hassle, but it avoids these kinds of issues.


----------



## gjrhine

Yes never give that company a CC number.


----------



## pdcolemanjr

I have an XM.. I want to get in on the 6 for 25 offer, but that never includes channels like the NASCAR Channel which is most important to me, I could care less about howard or anything, but it seems everytime I want to get a package for NASCAR, they want to charge full price.. Has anyone got a 6 for 25 with a deal like that?


----------



## scotte992

I called and cancelled my 2 radios on Friday. Now today (Wednesday) just 5 days later, I get 2 letters in the mail to turn them back on for 6 months, $25 a piece. Pretty good deal I think but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## wesv

I got 6 months for 35 for xm premier to come back to xm. that includes Nascar and MLB.


----------



## gjrhine

Then in 6 months you pay full price. I'd rather have a 1 or 2 year deal.


----------



## scotte992

gjrhine said:


> Then in 6 months you pay full price. I'd rather have a 1 or 2 year deal.


No then in 6 months i cancel again. I have got the 6 for $25 offer a few times now.I refuse to pay $17 or whatever it is a month now. Its just not worth it to me.


----------



## John Strk

I also recently renewed XM for 6 months for $25. Had them send me an invoice so I can mail them a check. I've never paid full price.


----------



## gjrhine

scotte992 said:


> No then in 6 months i cancel again. I have got the 6 for $25 offer a few times now.I refuse to pay $17 or whatever it is a month now. Its just not worth it to me.


How long is the wait for a new 6 months deal? I don't like the idea of downtime.


----------



## scotte992

gjrhine said:


> How long is the wait for a new 6 months deal? I don't like the idea of downtime.


They offered it to me when I called to cancel. Then i got a letter in the mail with the deal 5 days later


----------



## gjrhine

scotte992 said:


> They offered it to me when I called to cancel. Then i got a letter in the mail with the deal 5 days later


You said "6 for $25 offer a few times now". So no more than 5 days every time?


----------



## scotte992

That's how long it was last week. I don't remember the other times but I know it wasn't long.


----------



## gjrhine

Will give it a try next time if there are no good 1 or 2 year deals.


----------



## scotte992

gjrhine said:


> Will give it a try next time if there are no good 1 or 2 year deals.


Would be nice to get a year for $50 but i doubt that would happen


----------



## gjrhine

scotte992 said:


> Would be nice to get a year for $50 but i doubt that would happen


Yes bit I didn't say that. Last 2 year deal I got was about $7/month for expanded channels a year ago. I would take $8-9 deal now.


----------



## Phil T

My subscription expires next week. I replaced my 9 year old receiver with a XM snap and called to see if I could get a promotion. No dice. I took a 3 month subscription at full price and will try again in July.


----------



## mwg47x

Bought a new car around the first of March.
Never had SiriusXM before.
I'm not liking what I am reading here about their shady billing practices.
My question is this:

Before this 3 month trial runs out do I need to do anything?
It seems to me that if I don't do anything, they don't have a leg to stand on.
Yet I've read in other places about people saying they did nothing and a few months later they are getting letters/calls from collection agencies.
Can anyone shed any light on this?

I've already made up my mind I won't do business with these clowns just on principle...


----------



## gjrhine

Do nothing and pay by check if you renew.


----------



## dmspen

My XM sub expires on Apr 22. I called SiriusXM yestersay to see what they could do. The renewal price was about $159+15.62 royalty fee.

After some juking back and forth, the guy said he really had no offers and would cancel the sub. I said OK. He said he was sorry to see me go etc and my sub would be cancelled on April 22.

I asked again if he was sure there wasn't a 3 month or 6 month deal available. He said No. He then asked what I listen to. The wife and I listen to about half a dozen or so music channels. The rep then suggested I could reduce the price by selecting a music only subscription. The price for our channels went down to $9.99/month. I OK'ed this. It's a month-by-month subscription so I can cancel/upgrade ata any time.

Please post here if you get one of the year long deals at $77 or $89 or whatever they offer.

Thanks!


----------



## VaJim

dmspen said:


> Please post here if you get one of the year long deals at $77 or $89 or whatever they offer.
> 
> Thanks!


...just got 12 months (more than one on account) plus a 6 month ext on the Internet radio for a total (service + fees(?) of $96.

...not the best deal....but they seemed to willing to work with me.


----------



## jblaze50

My 2nd radio was up for renewal at the end of april , I called and they gave me a year for $ 70.00 which is for premier. This is the fifth year in row they hav e given me at least 1/2 off. My wife's primary radio was given 1/2 off premier in dec '11 . I just ask what they can do for me so I won't cancel. I have been with XM since they came aboard .


----------



## TempeDuck

I'm having problems getting a deal that was offered to me.

I originally had Sirius in my car but it broke down and I didn't use it for ~3 years. Just got the car fixed up again and called to see what they could do for me. I was offered something around $6-$8 a month for a year, can't remember exactly. At the time I wasn't sure what my plans were for the radio so I didn't take it. Asked if I called back later if I can get the same deal. The rep assured me that I could. I then called in about a week later to take the offer. This rep said I needed to have something in the mail giving me this offer. I said no, and I would like to speak to a manager. The rep then said let me try again, came back and said she can give it to me about the same price but I would have to pay for the entire year. 

How can I get the original offer? I'm not going to pay $90 for radio in my car, it is a cash flow issue.

Thanks


----------



## gjrhine

Well you could sue and the judge would say you got that on paper?


----------



## mrsatellite2345

I was also offered a renewal for $25 for 6 mons
But I'm still holding out for the life time membership again


----------



## xman350

mrsatellite2345 said:


> I was also offered a renewal for $25 for 6 mons
> But I'm still holding out for the life time membership again


$25 is a good deal, I just renewed a couple weeks ago and they only gave me $45 for 6 months. Still better than full price.


----------



## xman350

The $45 deal I got was for an XM radio.


----------



## gjrhine

xman350 said:


> Still better than full price.


Well that comes next. Unless you cancel service of course.


----------



## TBlazer07

Just renewed today (XM) for my wife's car. Mine comes up in August. For the 4th year in a row I got the (almost) 1/2 price deal $95 including 7% sales tax and the BS "royalty" fee for 1yr. My recent sub expires today, my existing CC was closed so they can't auto-charge me almost $200 if I was a day late because once they have your money you're pretty much SOL.

Same thing I say every year to them (and it's the truth): "Your service isn't worth $200 to me since my wife barely puts 3000 miles a year on the car, please cancel my account unless you can give me the same deal I got last year." Always works. I have 2 cars and 2 separate accounts and both have always gotten the "almost 1/2 price" deal.


----------



## mwg47x

Well, my trial expires on June 2nd. I just got off the phone with them and they wouldn't do anything for me to keep me as a customer. The rep insisted I had to pay full price. Told her it wasn't worth that to me and she said she couldn't give me a price break at all. I said "bye-bye".
See ya Sirius...


----------



## gjrhine

They are all over the map lately but you'll get an offer in the mail and email. You can also get multi year months free offers on the web site.


----------



## John79605

My "$77/yr" sub runs out tomorrow. With fee and tax it totaled $90.04 last year. I called and asked for the same $77 rate and the CSR said the best she could do was $86. I accepted it and that turned out to be the final charge. My account details show she adjusted off an amount equal to the fee and tax. I can live with that.


----------



## Athlon646464

mwg47x said:


> Well, my trial expires on June 2nd. I just got off the phone with them and they wouldn't do anything for me to keep me as a customer. The rep insisted I had to pay full price. Told her it wasn't worth that to me and she said she couldn't give me a price break at all. I said "bye-bye".
> See ya Sirius...


I let mine expire on my new car on May 18th. At the time of this post, however, they have not shut it off. 

I registered at their web site when I first got the car, and the many emails and many many snail mails to me have seen more and more aggressive offers. Today's deal was 'To Come Back' to SiriusXM for 6 months for $25. I guess they think I've been shut off....

I've read it's not a good idea to give this company your credit card info, so I'm not going to renew online by using the link in the email. Instead, I plan to call them when my radio actually goes 'silent' and ask for the email offer.


----------



## mwg47x

Athlon646464 said:


> I've read it's not a good idea to give this company your credit card info, so I'm not going to renew online by using the link in the email.


Yeah, from what I've read, I would *never* give them a CC number. Especially a debit card.
Have them invoice you and write them a check.
If I ever get an offer I'm willing to accept, that is what I'm going to do.


----------



## MikeW

John79605 said:


> My "$77/yr" sub runs out tomorrow. With fee and tax it totaled $90.04 last year. I called and asked for the same $77 rate and the CSR said the best she could do was $86. I accepted it and that turned out to be the final charge. My account details show she adjusted off an amount equal to the fee and tax. I can live with that.


So your final charge was $4 less than last year, or is it 86 plus fees?


----------



## John79605

I paid $4 less than last year. The $86 posted with about $8 of royalty fee and $6 sales tax then there was a $14 credit. It's even labeled Half Off Offer or something like that.


----------



## onebadmofo

Let me tell you guys something, definately do not give them a CC number. Anyway, my sub expired last April. I DELETED my card off the website specifically so they could not renew. Long story short, come end of May it's still working and active. So I call them to let them know, hey, you guys forgot to turn in off on April 21(kind of the whole reason WHY I deleted my card-so they would turn it off and not renew!) They then tell me they were about to send my account to COLLECTIONS for non-payment!! I was like WTF??? They never sent me anything about renewing/continuing service. Long story short, they charged me for the extra month. They then said we'll give you 5 months for 25 bucks which I agreed to. I told them that's about what it's worth to me now that my commute changed to 9 miles roundtrip to work and back. At the 4 month mark, I called and cancelled early. Had I forgot to cancel, they were gonna charge me full price for another year....I'd go back for 77 bucks but they have yet to offer me any deal shockingly....so I'll keep on using Pandora I guess...either way, careful with your CC and these guys!


----------



## gjrhine

Maybe change CC to a bogus number?


----------



## Athlon646464

gjrhine said:


> Maybe change CC to a bogus number?


What's the difference? He actually deleted his card and they sent it to collections because he continued to use the service.


----------



## gjrhine

Athlon646464 said:


> What's the difference? He actually deleted his card and they sent it to collections because he continued to use the service.


He deleted his card but Sirius did not and tried to charge it. If they try to charge a bogus number they are likely to ask for a good one and then you know you have not been canceled. What does continuing to use the service have to do with it?


----------



## Athlon646464

gjrhine said:


> He deleted his card but Sirius did not and tried to charge it. If they try to charge a bogus number they are likely to ask for a good one and then you know you have not been canceled. What does continuing to use the service have to do with it?


If Sirius did not delete his card as you say, then they could have charged it. That is not what happened.

The reason they billed him is that he was continuing to use the service, from Sirius's point of view. He did not cancel. He just removed his method of payment.

That is why it is wise to have them bill you, as well as mark your calendar to contact them when it is time to cancel/renew if you decide to do so. My guess is, however, that if they have to bill you then they will also send you a few reminders that your service is about to expire.

Your idea to enter a bogus cc number would not yield a different outcome than deleting the cc information. That was my point. If anything, it would give them a little more power in a dispute.


----------



## gjrhine

Athlon646464 said:


> The reason they billed him is that he was continuing to use the service


How did Sirius know that?


----------



## Athlon646464

gjrhine said:


> How did Sirius know that?


As I said - *from Sirius's point of view* - he did not cancel.

All he did was remove any way for them to bill him.


----------



## gjrhine

Using and paying a collection agency for collection for a service that was implicitly canceled and can not be shown as used seems like shaky legal ground at best and CC chargeback fees plus bad PR at worst. It would be interesting to hear from someone who either did nothing or had an attorney send a letter.


----------



## n-spring

After reading through the latest posts in this thread, I called Listener Care, had them remove my credit card from my account, and had them verify that the account was set to NOT auto-renew. My service is set to expire on 9/11/12, so I will keep a close eye on things as the date approaches.


----------



## Nick

gjrhine said:


> Maybe change CC to a bogus number?


That's a bad idea. Giving a "bogus" card number could be considered attempted fraud and, if reported, could adversly affect your credit score or worse.

Also, simply removing a credit card number from an account does not _necessarily_ constitute cancellation of that account.


----------



## gjrhine

Nick said:


> That's a bad idea. Giving a "bogus" card number could be considered attempted fraud and, if reported, could adversly affect your credit score or worse.


I, and you, have typo'd CC numbers more than a few times. Get over it.


----------



## Nick

gjrhine said:


> I, and you, have typo'd CC numbers more than a few times. Get over it.


Not me, and a typo isn't the same thing as intentionally keying in a bogus card number. Under law, it comes down to intent. Deal with it.


----------



## gjrhine

Right. Sort of like the OP's intent to cancel, which was ignored by Sirius.


----------



## mwg47x

Seems to me that if you *really* want to be sure they can't charge a CC number they already have, call the card issuer and tell them you lost the card and to issue you a new card with a new account number.
It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## ThomasM

First, I have had NO PROBLEMS with giving a credit card number to Sirius/XM. What you need to do, however, is make a careful note of when your subscription expires!

Two or three business days prior, call in and make sure that your subscription WILL NOT CONTINUE. Also, insist that your credit card information be removed. This has worked for me several times.

Meanwhile, when my year sub for $90 expired on May 10, I decided that XM just wasn't worth it since I don't use my car all that much and the constant blabbing DJ's irritate me about as much as FM (which is free).

What shows up in my mailbox less than two weeks later is a letter telling me that my inactive radio was being reactivated for a FREE two week trial of 60 channels along with a card showing the channels. It also offered six months for $25 (plus $2 music fee) and no activation fee. I couldn't believe it. So I called in and told them "OK, you've got me for another six months". But then I was very careful to insist that my PAID sub didn't start until the FREE one ended. Naturally, they wanted to start the six months immediately. No problem I was told and sure enough I'm still only getting the 60 channels. This should switch to the full select package on 6/5. We'll see...


----------



## wxguy

Just renewed my Sirius radio for $86/yr which included music royalty and taxes. Also offered me a $5/5mo but felt it was worth locking in a year if I didn't have to be on hold for a half hour everytime I wanted to cancel/renew. Yearly base rate works out to $5.89/mo comparing apples to apples.

The agent was willing to make the deal a bit sweeter to keep me from cancelling. Never could get him to offer free for a year.


----------



## Athlon646464

They finally shut off my trial with my new car.

I took advantage of the offer they sent me to 'renew' for $25 for 6 months.


----------



## FTA Michael

I just called in to "cancel" my XM, and I ended up cancelling my XM.  I was on the 5 months $25 deal, and I was waiting for them to offer that again or transfer me to retention. Neither happened, so it's cancelled and "have a nice day."

I think I'll wait a day and call back to get the one-year half price offer. I'll tell them that when I told the wife, she said I should have taken the one-year deal. Which won't be far from the truth.


----------



## gjrhine

Good luck with that half price offer but you'll be getting mail offers in about a week.


----------



## James Long

I'm not sure how it will work out ... I bought a new to me used van and after getting it home realized that weird antenna on the roof had a Sirius radio attached - integrated with the in dash CD player. When the mode button was pressed "Sat" appeared with channel #184. And following the instructions in the owner's manual I got the ESN and thought I was good to go. But no good. Apparently the radio will not activate (I found out AFTER paying that I should have had audio on channel 184 if the radio worked.)

So a few conversations via email with SiriusXM, brain dead responses included. (Happy "I hope you're enjoying your service" form letters in response to emails about my radio being dead? Hello? Is there a human present?) While I really do NOT want a dashboard radio if I find one cheap I may give it a chance.

I did find a couple of cheap XM in-dash radio modules that would work with my van radio (total price around $90-$130, with adapters) but nothing for Sirius so I asked the silly question --- can I transfer a Sirius subscription to XM? Nope. Still brain dead separate services despite the company name.

So I'll be calling to cancel before the auto renew hits and I end up paying more for a service that they have never delivered. I can't wait for that conversation. Hopefully the brain dead won't suggest to extend my service on a radio that doesn't work. I wouldn't mind a deal on a radio ... but apparently those are for new customers/adding radios only - not for replacing old. They certainly make it easier to add a radio than replace one or cancel.


----------



## bixler

James Long said:


> I'm not sure how it will work out ... I bought a new to me used van and after getting it home realized that weird antenna on the roof had a Sirius radio attached - integrated with the in dash CD player. When the mode button was pressed "Sat" appeared with channel #184. And following the instructions in the owner's manual I got the ESN and thought I was good to go. But no good. Apparently the radio will not activate (I found out AFTER paying that I should have had audio on channel 184 if the radio worked.)
> 
> So a few conversations via email with SiriusXM, brain dead responses included. (Happy "I hope you're enjoying your service" form letters in response to emails about my radio being dead? Hello? Is there a human present?) While I really do NOT want a dashboard radio if I find one cheap I may give it a chance.
> 
> I did find a couple of cheap XM in-dash radio modules that would work with my van radio (total price around $90-$130, with adapters) but nothing for Sirius so I asked the silly question --- can I transfer a Sirius subscription to XM? Nope. Still brain dead separate services despite the company name.
> 
> So I'll be calling to cancel before the auto renew hits and I end up paying more for a service that they have never delivered. I can't wait for that conversation. Hopefully the brain dead won't suggest to extend my service on a radio that doesn't work. I wouldn't mind a deal on a radio ... but apparently those are for new customers/adding radios only - not for replacing old. They certainly make it easier to add a radio than replace one or cancel.


I traded in a car with built in XM for a car without XM. When I called to cancel the service, since I no longer had the car and couldn't transfer the service to the new car since it didn't have XM radio installed, the CSR offered me a free portable radio (refurbished, but you would never know it) along with a car connection kit. I took everything to Best Buy and had them install it (cost around $75 maybe??) and it's been great for the past 2 1/2 years.


----------



## James Long

They ended up refunding the balance of my subscription then selling me a $50 pre-paid card and a free Stratus 6 with car kit (just pay shipping). It was a better deal than they are offering on the web to new customers.

The strange part is that in the customer care email discussions leading up to this I was told that I could not trade Sirius service for XM. Then they told me I couldn't buy the Stratus 6 for $49.99 without a new subscription. Then the last email word was they could refund the Sirius service and I could by whatever I want. And I ended up better off than all the offers up to that point. Crazy company (or companies?).

Now as I await my Stratus in the mail I have to decide if I want a la carte or not. It looks like Nascar (channel 90) is listed as an a la carte channel - yet the text describing the package makes it sounds like one needs to pay more for the races. Do they black out 90 during races unless one has paid more? I assume I would not get the in-car channels if I just selected 90 along with 49 other channels. Would I get Nascar except when there was a race?


----------



## John79605

James Long said:


> They ended up refunding the balance of my subscription then selling me a $50 pre-paid card and a free Stratus 6 with car kit (just pay shipping). It was a better deal than they are offering on the web to new customers.
> 
> The strange part is that in the customer care email discussions leading up to this I was told that I could not trade Sirius service for XM. Then they told me I couldn't buy the Stratus 6 for $49.99 without a new subscription. Then the last email word was they could refund the Sirius service and I could by whatever I want. And I ended up better off than all the offers up to that point. Crazy company (or companies?).
> 
> Now as I await my Stratus in the mail I have to decide if I want a la carte or not. It looks like Nascar (channel 90) is listed as an a la carte channel - yet the text describing the package makes it sounds like one needs to pay more for the races. Do they black out 90 during races unless one has paid more? I assume I would not get the in-car channels if I just selected 90 along with 49 other channels. Would I get Nascar except when there was a race?


Looking at the schedule, it seems channel 90 carries races but not the driver feeds.

http://www.siriusxm.com/nascarschedule

I've had a Stratus 6 for several years. One of the times Sirius was desperate for cash they called subscribers with a $10 Staratus 6 offer. I took them up on it. At the time they never said the Stratus 6 was ala carte compatible.

I hope you enjoy Sirius.


----------



## James Long

It came and I got it installed ... I was even able to use my pre-installed antenna on my van (I removed the plastic end cap and the antenna plugs straight into the car kit).

The actual a la carte channel selection makes it clearer that the race feeds (and games if other sports channels are chosen) will not be there - unless one buys the $12.99 a la carte plus sports (which would not be a good deal as "Select Family Friendly" is only $13.49. I'm not worried about the live races (I have a DVR for that). Looking through the channel list it was hard to find 50 "favorites", so I should be OK with a la carte.

One final negative ... Sirius charged me tax on the gift card ... and then charged me tax on the purchase the gift card was used for (at least for the balance left over after the "1st month" of service - a pro rated single day). But the radio is there and I'll see how it goes.

BTW: My pre-installed Dodge Sirius antenna works inside of my garage. Perhaps I need a better roof?


----------



## Galaxie6411

MY factory Ford antenna works in the garage as well, door opens to the North so I don't know why it works.

Late now but the comment on making sure they don't charge a card by changing the number due to loss of the card won't, or I should say didn't, work for me. I had Sirius almost 10 years ago now, legitimately lost my card shortly after cancelling the service. Over a year later the new card got a nice 1 yr subscription charged to it, really screwed up my credit as I wasn't expecting any purchases on the card and it lapsed by 2 months. I never went solely with Sirius again after that, can't get away from them now that they are merged.


----------



## FTA Michael

Oh, about that renewal, the wife insisted that I not let the XM subscription drop for even a week, so I got into chat on the SiriusXM site the next day. When I asked, the CSR said that the half-price year was still available, but that I'd have to call to get it.

When I called, the CSR hemmed a bit, then asked if I'd agree to a yearly plan about $20 more than half price. I asked why the half wasn't available, then the CSR hemmed some more, and then I got the half price year. SiriusXM and my wife are very happy.

Gee whiz, I had less trouble getting a good price on my new car than on its radio subscriptions!


----------



## Stan54

I received a CSR call 7/6 to tell me that my trial expires 7/22 and that I could renew for $159.39 whereas the normal price is $175.01. I told him that I planned to let my trial expire because the service was just too expensive for the number of miles that I drive. 

Now, I will wait to see if there is any followup with a lower price offer. 

Hopefully, Sirius XM will make such an offer because it is nice to have a host of news and talk shows available during my short drives around the area. On the other hand, the price is pretty steep for such limited useage and I do not plan to renew at the going price. 

Another factor is the number of dropout locations in my Central Maine area. Seems like a fairly common problem with satellite radio.


----------



## James Long

A couple of days after I got the refund for the cancelled radio (and already had the new radio activated) I got the "come back to Sirius" offer of just over $4 per month. Not bad if the radio I disconnected actually COULD be reactivated.  (It is broken.)


----------



## Richard

I get emails, calls and mailed letters multiple times per week trying to get me to take advantage of the $25 for 6 months "deal". The one channel I listened to during the 1 year trial I had, at first didn't have any commercial or DJs. Then they added DJs, and played commercials for other channels. I just wanted to listen to MUSIC, not DJs talking about their commute to work, or whatever other crap they felt like talking about. And I didn't want to listen to commercials for other channels.


----------



## Richard

onebadmofo said:


> Let me tell you guys something, definately do not give them a CC number. Anyway, my sub expired last April. I DELETED my card off the website specifically so they could not renew. Long story short, come end of May it's still working and active. So I call them to let them know, hey, you guys forgot to turn in off on April 21(kind of the whole reason WHY I deleted my card-so they would turn it off and not renew!) They then tell me they were about to send my account to COLLECTIONS for non-payment!! I was like WTF??? They never sent me anything about renewing/continuing service. Long story short, they charged me for the extra month. They then said we'll give you 5 months for 25 bucks which I agreed to. I told them that's about what it's worth to me now that my commute changed to 9 miles roundtrip to work and back. At the 4 month mark, I called and cancelled early. Had I forgot to cancel, they were gonna charge me full price for another year....I'd go back for 77 bucks but they have yet to offer me any deal shockingly....so I'll keep on using Pandora I guess...either way, careful with your CC and these guys!


You have to call and cancel, this is an auto-renewal if you don't.


----------



## diggerg56

Richard said:


> You have to call and cancel, this is an auto-renewal if you don't.


 This leads to one of my pet peeves. I feel like if you can sign up for something online, you should be able to cancel online as well. this goes for any type of subscription service. Sorry to veer off topic.


----------



## Stan54

diggerg56 said:


> This leads to one of my pet peeves. I feel like if you can sign up for something online, you should be able to cancel online as well. this goes for any type of subscription service. Sorry to veer off topic.


Great point!


----------



## James Long

diggerg56 said:


> This leads to one of my pet peeves. I feel like if you can sign up for something online, you should be able to cancel online as well. this goes for any type of subscription service. Sorry to veer off topic.


Tis the way of life. It is getting better with some companies ... it used to be that one could add satellite TV programming online (increase their subscription) but not fall back to a lower level. The "cancel all" option is still a call in only, but being able to drop add ons and drop to lower packages is becoming more common.

I suppose the final cancel needs the extra level of verification ... or perhaps companies are relying on the hassle factor where people who can order online 24/7 have to fit a different schedule to cancel. At least SiriusXM has decent hours when they can be contacted.


----------



## markrogo

We have a trial on a new car. Any advice on how to make the call to ask for a deal as it's set to expire in 2 weeks? Can we call before it elapses? Should we wait for it to elapse? Any magic words to say?


----------



## Athlon646464

markrogo said:


> We have a trial on a new car. Any advice on how to make the call to ask for a deal as it's set to expire in 2 weeks? Can we call before it elapses? Should we wait for it to elapse? Any magic words to say?


One of my posts in this thread (#107) describes the result of what I did.

If you read back here, you will see that I received better and better offers from them as I got closer and closer to the end of my trial.

So, I waited until it expired to see if their offers would get even better. The wind-up is that I got 6 months for $25 by waiting until l the last possible moment.


----------



## Athlon646464

fpembleton said:


> Which pacakge from SiriusXM can I bargain for on renewal for $25?


I didn't 'bargain' for it. They offered it to me so I would stay.

The channels I get are the same ones I got in my trial period. I'm not sure what the package is called, but I get all of the music, news, talk and traffic channels at least.

Among the ones I don't get are the Stern channels, but I'm not sure what else I don't get as I get everything I'm interested in.


----------



## James Long

Yep ... the "cancel and wait for SiriusXM to beg for you to come back" trick seems to still work. I'm still getting offers to reactivate my broken radio.


----------



## secondclaw

I actually called to cancel a few days ago, and was offered $85 for 1 year (after fees/taxes, allegedly), then $42 or so for 6 months, and then finally $25 for 5 months. 

I cancelled anyway, but the price isn't so bad.


----------



## Stan54

My free trial expired 3 weeks ago and I am still hoping they will send an offer. If not, I will not renew because the price is more than I would pay for the miles I drive. It would be nice, though, to have some idea how long they wait before offering a reduced rate. Does anyone know?


----------



## Athlon646464

Stan54 said:


> My free trial expired 3 weeks ago and I am still hoping they will send an offer. If not, I will not renew because the price is more than I would pay for the miles I drive. It would be nice, though, to have some idea how long they wait before offering a reduced rate. Does anyone know?


I was hammered during my trial, and right at the end of it to take the 6 months for $25 deal. I registered my new car with them within a week of taking delivery and their communications with me were relentless.


----------



## gjrhine

Stan54 said:


> My free trial expired 3 weeks ago and I am still hoping they will send an offer. If not, I will not renew because the price is more than I would pay for the miles I drive. It would be nice, though, to have some idea how long they wait before offering a reduced rate. Does anyone know?


The emails start immediately after, the postal mail too.


----------



## James Long

gjrhine said:


> The emails start immediately after, the postal mail too.


Yep ... I'm getting "we miss you" snail and email for the _defective_ radio removed from my account.


----------



## Stan54

OK. I received an offer of 1 year for $86. I mailed a copy of the offer back along with a check for $86. It is important to me that they not have my credit card for automatic renewal. They can bill me and go through the same process all over again. 

In reality, I am not happy with the fairly frequent dropouts along the road. For $86 I'm willing to live with it. 

The music channels are not all that significant to me, although, I do tune in the 40's, 50's and Sinatra channels once in a while. My favorites are the talk stations, including the tv news channels. Switching among them to pick up the latest gab is great.


----------



## stususs

I spoke with someone in the "customer advocacy center" who offered me one year for $86 plus $8.43 in fees ($7.87 per month). I was also offered six months for one half that amount. I asked to cancel my service and was transferred to what I believe was the retention department.

The retention department offered the same one year deal. The representative said he could not offer me the 5 months for $25 plus fees deal since I was just completing that promotion and was not entitled to it twice in a row. He also would not offer the six month deal for half of $94 that the previous representative had offered.

I asked what the best deal was if I added Sirius XM internet service. I waited on hold for several minutes while the representative consulted with his supervisor. After the wait, I was told that if I added internet service for $3.50 per month I could have the five month deal for $25 plus $1.54 in fees. I accepted that deal for $25 plus $1.54 plus $17.50 (5 months internet @ $3.50) for a total of $44.04.

So I turned down a one year deal at $7.87 per month without internet and accepted a 5 month deal at $8.81 per month with Sirius XM internet service.


----------



## gjrhine

So now you are probably looking at a lesser deal the third time around in six months.


----------



## Stan54

How does the internet work with Sirius XM? Does it mean you can plug a laptop or tablet into the car radio or what?


----------



## gjrhine

yeah, that's it.


----------



## camo

Internet radio means just that, you get it over the internet. How does plugging a laptop into the car xm radio work?


----------



## Athlon646464

camo said:


> Internet radio means just that, you get it over the internet. How does plugging a laptop into the car xm radio work?


He asked about connecting it to a 'car radio', not a 'car XM radio'.

It would be possible to stream using a mobile connection to the internet. May not make too much sense however, unless you are grandfathered into a plan with no cap.


----------



## camo

Either way it makes no sense why you would want to do that.


----------



## Stan54

So, do we know what Sirius XM Radio Internet Service is? I'm intrigued, but confused.


----------



## gjrhine

It is explained very well and quite clearly on their website.


----------



## gjrhine

This one is pretty sneaky. 3-month recurring subscription but early termination penalty before 12 months.

*OFFER DETAILS: Buy a Snap radio from our online store until 8/29/2012, 11:59pm ET in combination with a minimum 3-month recurring subscription and the radio is on us (a $59.99 value). You pay shipping and processing costs for the radio. Radios purchased will be shipped to you pre-activated with your subscription, if selected, either 7 days after the ship date on your packing slip or when you call to activate (whichever occurs first). Service will automatically renew and bill at then-current rates until you call us at 1-866-635-2349 to cancel. See our Customer Agreement for complete terms at www.siriusxm.com. Fees and taxes apply, including a $75 early Cancellation Fee for cancellation within the first 12 months of service. Offer valid until supplies last. Limit 2 radios per household. This offer cannot be combined with any other. All fees and programming subject to change. Reconditioned radios may contain used parts and are also backed by a 30-day return policy and 90-day warranty. Our satellite service is available only to those at least 18 and older in the 48 contiguous USA and DC. Our Sirius satellite service is also available in PR (with coverage limitations). Our Internet radio service is available throughout our satellite service area and in AK and HI. Certain channels are not available on our Internet radio service or on mobile devices.


----------



## Stan54

8/14 I accepted an offer by mail for $86 to restore my car service for 1 year. The reconnect fee was waived and there was no mention in the correspondence of any music rights fee. 

My check was mailed on that date and nothing happened to restore my service. I called on 8/31 and told the csr that if they had lost my check, they should bill me for the $86 and I would cancel the first check and write a new one. She checked the records and told me that they had my check, but that I needed to pay the $8.50 music rights fee. I told her that there was no mention in the written $86 offer of any other charge to restore service and that it was hard to accept an additional fee. 

The csr then told me that as a one time courtesy they would forego the fee and restore service for the $86 amount. After about 25 minutes the channels became available again. 

An interesting note is that most of the channels had stayed on the radio anyway from 7/22 to 8/31. If they didn't already have my check, I would have been content with what I had. 

I have avoided using my credit card because I don't want an automatic renewal in one year. If they will offer a lower price next time, I will probably renew, but it isn't important enough to me otherwise.


----------



## gjrhine

You will get an auto renewal anyway. You will have to explicitly cancel or be subject to collection action. This you agreed to.


----------



## Stan54

gjrhine said:


> You will get an auto renewal anyway. You will have to explicitly cancel or be subject to collection action. This you agreed to.


Do you mean that I will have to REMEMBER to call them to cancel by 8/31/13 or they will extend service without notification and, then, demand my overdue payment (check) at some time in the future?

If so, SiriusXM strikes me as being a shyster outfit.


----------



## James Long

Stan54 said:


> Do you mean that I will have to REMEMBER to call them to cancel by 8/31/13 or they will extend service without notification and, then, demand my overdue payment (check) at some time in the future?
> 
> If so, SiriusXM strikes me as being a shyster outfit.


Here is your notification ... and it is present throughout the SiriusXM site. Subscriptions auto-renew. You agree to that when you accept the subscription.

Perhaps you do not like "negative option club" type of deals (such as the old Time Life or Reader's Digest book or record club deals where they send you another book or album every month until cancelled). But the auto-renew is clear.

And if a customer tries to rip SiriusXM off by cancelling their mode of payment SiriusXM will go after the payment promised when the customer agreed to the auto-renewal deal.


----------



## gjrhine

Stan54 said:


> Do you mean that I will have to REMEMBER to call them to cancel by 8/31/13 or they will extend service without notification and, then, demand my overdue payment (check) at some time in the future?


Exactly. Apparently you have not read your fine print. Or this thread.


----------



## Stan54

gjrhine said:


> Exactly. Apparently you have not read your fine print. Or this thread.


Now, I wonder if I will be permitted to cancel next August.


----------



## James Long

Cancel before the renewal hits and you will be fine. Wait a couple of weeks and SiriusXM will most likely send you promotional rates to win you back.

Forget to cancel and you'll have your subscription at regular price for another year.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Mine renewed about a month before they were due. I called and asked to cancel due to the price. I was issued a credit to the 1/2 off 1yr price. $116.46 total.


----------



## Stan54

I WANT MORE said:


> Mine renewed about a month before they were due. I called and asked to cancel due to the price. I was issued a credit to the 1/2 off 1yr price. $116.46 total.


Quote: "Mine renewed about a month before they were due."

I assume that you used a credit card and SiriusXM charged it one month early.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Stan54 said:


> Quote: "Mine renewed about a month before they were due."
> 
> I assume that you used a credit card and SiriusXM charged it one month early.


Correct.


----------



## PrinceLH

Just curious. In Canada, the XM packages also have a royalty fee attached. Is there such a fee in the United States? In Canada, you pay your rate, then about a 17% music royalty fee, then 13% sales tax. It gets pricey up there. How does your bill break down?


----------



## James Long

PrinceLH said:


> Just curious. In Canada, the XM packages also have a royalty fee attached. Is there such a fee in the United States? In Canada, you pay your rate, then about a 17% music royalty fee, then 13% sales tax. It gets pricey up there. How does your bill break down?


Yes, we have the royalty fee in the US. 9.8%? Sales tax varies by location.


----------



## Wyannuzzi

My trial membership just expired so I called to see what deal I could get. After the CSR went through all the normal prices I mentioned that a friend of mine just renewed at 29.99 plus tax for 6 months. She said since I mentioned it, she can give me the same deal. So I just renewed for 6 months for a of $32.47 total. XM Select package. Will call in 6 months to get a new deal or cancel.


----------



## gjrhine

"Starting tomorrow -- and running through Nov. 27 -- Sirius will be turning on all inactive radios. Listeners won't have access to all of the platform's content, but 60 stations of sports, news, talk, entertainment, and commercial-free music should give them a good taste of what they're missing out on."


----------



## James Long

gjrhine said:


> "Starting tomorrow -- and running through Nov. 27 -- Sirius will be turning on all inactive radios. Listeners won't have access to all of the platform's content, but 60 stations of sports, news, talk, entertainment, and commercial-free music should give them a good taste of what they're missing out on."


They added a few channels to my radio today (I have an a la carte subscription). They have done that before for special preview weekends. I have not looked to see what is temporarily there.

Here's the promo list for Sirius and XM.


----------



## mrmojo

I WANT MORE said:


> Mine renewed about a month before they were due. I called and asked to cancel due to the price. I was issued a credit to the 1/2 off 1yr price. $116.46 total.


My subscription for XM Select was due to renew on 11/26 so I called today to cancel. I have been paying $77 + royalty fees & taxes for 3 years straight. Well this year the best they could do was $86 + royalty fees & taxes ($93.73) as their prices went up a bit but still this was a pretty good deal. They also gave me a credit from today until 11/26 since my new renewal date will be 11/23/2013.

This subscription is for my wife's car. I have an XM receiver in my 2012 Camry SE but I feel that the quality of XM is not that great. CDs or higher bit rate mp3's sound much better IMHO. Since I have a USB port in the Camry I just loaded up a 16 GB USB flash drive with my entire CD collection so I can listen to what I like in much better fidelity. :icon_bb:


----------



## ThomasM

Another one of those famous "$25 for 6 months" deals is expiring for me in about a week. Needless to say, with the terrible audio quality of late I won't be renewing at their ridiculous "regular" price. I wonder if they will offer a deal or if I have to cancel for a month or two before they come back begging with their snail mail offers? Stay tuned as they say!


----------



## redhot

I had no trouble getting the $25 for 6 month deal on 3 xm units.


----------



## gjrhine

redhot said:


> I had no trouble getting the $25 for 6 month deal on 3 xm units.


for a second time?


----------



## redhot

gjrhine said:


> for a second time?


I'v been doing this deal for a few years, they use to have 5 month's for $25.00, and $77.00 for 12 months.


----------



## gjrhine

redhot said:


> I'v been doing this deal for a few years, they use to have 5 month's for $25.00, and $77.00 for 12 months.


Is there a no service gap between the deals?


----------



## redhot

gjrhine said:


> Is there a no service gap between the deals?


No, I call a day or two before my term is up.


----------



## gjrhine

So that is a little over $4 a month indefinitely. Hard to beat.


----------



## redhot

Alot depends on who you talk to. If you don't the deal hang up and call back.


----------



## PrinceLH

Just renewed for 3 months, for $18.00. Not too bad for a short term deal.


----------



## ThomasM

PrinceLH said:


> Just renewed for 3 months, for $18.00. Not too bad for a short term deal.


$25 for six months is much better!


----------



## PrinceLH

ThomasM said:


> $25 for six months is much better!


They wouldn't offer me anything else, with the exception of a 1 year contract at half price. It would have maxed out with taxes in, for just under $100.00.


----------



## ThomasM

Well, I called SiriusXM today as my 6 month $25 special ends next Tuesday. Before calling, I logged into my account on the web and discovered that if I'd done nothing it would have auto-renewed for another six months and charged my credit card $103!!

The first call produced an almost impossible to hear (and almost impossible to understand) voice that sounded like it was speaking from Mars. I hung up and tried again. This time I got a clear connection with someone who obviously was much more attentive in "learning to speak English" class.

"Would you continue the service for the same rate of $25 for six months" he immediately asked after figuring out I wanted to cancel. "SURE" I said. After the usual questions I was back in business for another six months.

Then I logged into my account to see just what he had done. It's bizarre! The invoice shows "XM Select" for $29.94 and a music royalty fee of $2.93. Then there is a tax of $1.67. But there is also an inexplicable "adjustment/credit" in the amount of $7.91! I also got a credit for the four days remaining on my present "deal" making the grand total come out to exactly $26.

I wonder what kind of games they are playing with the FTC & FCC as part of their merger agreement but as far as I'm concerned I'm happy. They must just assume that there are a lot of subscribers who don't pay attention to when their promo sub ends and once it renews they just put up with the highway robbery fee.


----------



## James Long

I thought the auto renew was fairly clear ... yes it is a trap, but it is a disclosed trap.

Cancelling is still the best way of getting a good deal.


----------



## kocuba

Well, I too have been doing a 5-6 month renewal for ~$30 for the past 2+ years. Called in today to do the same thing. 2 people would not renew it for me. So I went ahead and cancelled it. This was in my wife's car. I always told her as long as I got that deal she could have it, but I wasn't paying their full prices. 

My car is on a free 1 year subscription which ends in March 2013. I will not be renewing as I do not need satellite radio.


----------



## NR4P

I had to cancel a RoadyXT subscription yesterday. Wasn't going to use it any longer.
Maybe next week I'll post it in the buy/sell area here with both car and home kits.

While on the phone I was able to negotiate s good deal on extending my built in XM and NavTraffic for an additional year. CSR volunteered the half off program. So I grabbed another year of XM and the NavTraffic was thrown in for free. Think promo ends today or tomorrow.


----------



## TXD16

Okay, while we all like to bash, and deservedly so, companies that we feel are not delivering a fair value for our consumer dollar, Dish, DIRECTV, and SiriusXM included, my experience with SiriusXM yesterday evening was truly a Hall-of-Fame positive one.

In short (or not so), I recently acquired a new-to-me XpressRCi to replace the Snap radio I had in one of my vehicles that simply didn't have enough presets for me, so when the new radio arrived, I went on-line to do the requisite radio "swap" on my existing account.

Unfortunately, I discovered during the process that although the "swap" may be completed on-line, it required the entry of credit card data, which is data that even though I am a very long-term XM subscriber, I simply refuse to give to SiriusXM.

So, girding my loins (I love that term), I dialed the "support" number, fully cognizant of the fact that, as in the past, I'm going to be spending 30-45 minutes on hold before I'm able to speak to an actual human being.

A quick jaunt through the SiriusXM IVR, and two minutes later, I'm speaking to "Chris." Yes, two minutes, and I was left almost speechless as I had a good thirty minutes of preoccupation activities planned before I expected human interaction (the litter boxes are still full)!

So:

1. "Chris" asks how he can assist.
2. I tell him I want to complete a radio "swap."
3. "Chris" says he can help me with that, asks me for the radio details and asks if he may initiate the "swap" fee.
4. I figure, what the heck, since I have a human on the line, I tell "Chris" that I would rather the fee be waived (even though I was willing to pay it if I could have completed the transaction on-line, but by invoice, not by credit card).
5. "Chris" asks if he may put me on hold for a minute or two to check to see if the "swap" fee can be waived (great, here comes the 30-minute hold). He comes back about thirty seconds later and informs me that the waiver is done!

Okay, I figure that I'm on a roll, so even though I still have four months remaining on my fourth or fifth round of multi-radio promo pricing, what the hack, let's see what they can do, so I asked about renewal promos, to which "Chris" replies that there is "nothing available at this time, but to be sure to check back as the promo gets closer to its expiration." Since I had no intention of canceling service, I, obviously, wasn't going to push the issue at that time and simply thanked "Chris" for his great service.

This was, by far, the best experience I have ever had with SiriusXM and it pleases me to no end, both as a subscriber and a shareholder, that SiriusXM appears to be taking their service "Siriusly."


----------



## CincyJen

Thanks for this, zkc16!

Just renewed myself. I got stuck in a 10 minute loop, but right after that reached a CR. Told him I wanted to cancel my two radios (XM Select), he asked me why, I told him that the $317.00+ yearly rate for both radios was too high. 

He immediately said he could offer me the same package at $90.00 + $7.99 for one year per radio if I renewed both radios. Last year's offer was $86.00 +$7.28 I probably could have asked for more but was surprised it really hadn't gone up that much, so I agreed and asked him to invoice me, instead of giving him my credit card numbers. He said no problem. I logged on to SiriusXM after hanging up, saw my new invoice of $195.98, used my credit card and clicked "one time payment" and that was that. My billing method is still listed as "invoice" and no credit card number has been saved in my profile.

It really did seem easier this year than last. And always ask to be invoiced so you don't get stuck in the auto-renewal loop. Can't you change that after the fact in your profile, anyway?

Thanks again for posting your experience!


----------



## vfr781rider

So, I've been playing the game for 3 years and have no qualms about calling every 5 or 6 months to get the current deal. The most they've ever let me lapse was a week before they called me back and that was only once.

I currently subscribe to Pandora and am thinking about changing that to the Sirius/XM online package when it expires. Is there a standard 'deal' for 6'ish months of radio + online? What's the best deal y'all have received lately?

Thanks.


----------



## Mickstix

I called yesterday, after getting my "new" bill for nearly $450.00 for 2 accounts.. (Sirius Sportster and Vehicle's XM Sirius/Premium) and told them I had to cancel due to cost.. Immediately got the 86$ deal for the Sportster and was offered the 107$ deal for the XM/Premium.. Had already decided to drop the vehicle sub since we don't use it but once a month or so anyway.. They tried the 29$/6 month but I said sorry, Im not trying to negotiate, we really just want to cancel due to not using the truck enough.. She said how bout 2 months for free? I said, well I can afford that I suppose.. :lol: Very nice girl on the phone, but still getting ridiculous for satellite radio fees.. Even 86$/Year is becoming a little much.. I'd really like to know the stats on customers who pay the full price year after year? I mean $450 for 2 radios?? Yikees..


----------



## winman97

Seems like pricing is all over the place. I just renewed on 3 Sirrius radios. One is a built in on a Jeep. That was free for so many months. I called to have it connected to my account with the other 2 radios and they wanted to extend the jeep service for 6 months for $30, so I said OK. Now that 6 months is over and I did combine the Jeep onto the account with the other 2, for a total of 3 radios on one account. Now I have 3 different prices for the 3 radios. $115 for the jeep, $175 for the primary radio and around $145 in the second.
Once these contract near expiration I will try my negotiating skills to get a better deal. So 3 radios for about $450 / year. I might also say that all 3 billing dates occur at different months of the year so the big billing hit is not all due at the same time. Anybody got any ideas on how to get a better combined deal?


----------



## winman97

gjrhine said:


> "Starting tomorrow -- and running through Nov. 27 -- Sirius will be turning on all inactive radios. Listeners won't have access to all of the platform's content, but 60 stations of sports, news, talk, entertainment, and commercial-free music should give them a good taste of what they're missing out on."


After reading this post I pulled a sportster radio out of a box where it had been stored inactive for 3 years. I connected the antenna and to my surprise all channels are active. I've been running it for several days and it's still going. Anybody got info on how long will this "inactive" deal be running? Today is 60 days past the Nov 27 date given


----------



## redhot

XM has a free listening event going on from Jan. 30-Feb.12. It includes 60 select channels. Any inactive radio will work.


----------



## gjrhine

winman97 said:


> Seems like pricing is all over the place. I just renewed on 3 Sirrius radios. One is a built in on a Jeep. That was free for so many months. I called to have it connected to my account with the other 2 radios and they wanted to extend the jeep service for 6 months for $30, so I said OK. Now that 6 months is over and I did combine the Jeep onto the account with the other 2, for a total of 3 radios on one account. Now I have 3 different prices for the 3 radios. $115 for the jeep, $175 for the primary radio and around $145 in the second.
> Once these contract near expiration I will try my negotiating skills to get a better deal. So 3 radios for about $450 / year. I might also say that all 3 billing dates occur at different months of the year so the big billing hit is not all due at the same time. Anybody got any ideas on how to get a better combined deal?


Say "cancel everything" at the end of the sub and you will get offers.


----------



## sobal

I called to renew my two radios this week. One of my radios I only use at work so I was willing to cancel it if I had to pay the full price. I told the CSR I was calling to cancel a radio and renew another. She said she would see what she could do to make me keep both radios, and would look at my account to see what renewal deal I got last year. She saw I got the half price rate of $77 per radio, but that this year the half price rate was $86. I didn't really say anything, and then she offered to take an additional $9 off per radio to get me the $77 rate again.

I used to call to renew at home, but that usually got me an overseas operator due to the late hour here in Arizona. The last two years I've called during the work day and got an operator in the U.S. who was willing to work with me to keep my business.


----------



## Old_School

My subscription ended on 3-3 so i called in on 3-2 to cancel because we have 6 radios, money is tight and each of the 6 where not used alot. 

with explaining it to the rep she right away offered the $29 for 6 months deal. I explained to her that she was offering a great deal but in my current situation i could not afford to pay till 4-3. she said that would be fine that she could bill me and everything would be fine till then.. 

Yesterday i get a voicemail "this is SiriusXM, we are calling because there is a past due balance on the account (was the invoiced bill from 13 days ago). Your services will be suspended in 24-48 hours if this is not resolved.

so i called in (again) and told the new rep what happend when i called to cancel in the first place.. she told me that she could not do anything but take my CC info and resolve the bill. so i asked for a supervisor...

so i repeated again the events from the first rep staying as nice as possible (getting frustrated) and the supervisor comes back and says that she can see where i first called in, i will be cut off 3-16, and if i don't pay the balance by 3-29 ill loose the promo and have to pay $15 per radio to re activate on top on the cost for a new subscription:eek2: she also says that she is sooo sorry for the wrong info from the first rep.. i ask her if there is anything she can do to keep it active till 4-3 nd she say no.. 

now they are going to cut off a customer after a bill was generated 13 days ago? a customer who has paid for 6 radios since 2005... so i told her just to cancel them all now and send me a bill for the time used till now.. she replies with "ill be happy to assist you with that".... 

excellent customer service right?


----------



## gjrhine

When you change something you always have to follow up with this company whether it is call back or check your status online.


----------



## James Long

I'm surprised that the first CSR said that you would not need to pay until April ... SiriusXM is a pay in advance business. There is little they will do without you giving them money first. (They may give you something for free which will never require payment, but the stuff they want payment for they want payment for immediately.)

The good news is now that you have cancelled you will start getting winback offers. So by the time the money comes in April you'll likely have an offer that you can accept to reactivate your radios (if you choose to do so).


----------



## hoophead

Finished a free 3mo trial in mid march.
Today got first mail and offered Select package for $25 for 6mo

Would take Premier package for $25/6mo....will call soon and get back to you here.
*EDIT:* Was offered Premier package for $34.95/6mos - passed


----------



## vfr781rider

5 months for $25 is what I got yesterday.


----------



## hoophead

SELECT or the PREMIER PKG?


----------



## vfr781rider

hoophead said:


> SELECT or the PREMIER PKG?


Select


----------



## Islandguy43

vfr781rider said:


> 5 months for $25 is what I got yesterday.


Thats the same deal I got for the 4 time on the 4th. of the month.


----------



## trh

They just mailed me an offer for $20 for 5 months.


----------



## hoophead

Has anyone called or been offered some kind of deal for the PREMIER package?


----------



## Bobwhite

13 minutes on the phone and got $98.75 for one year, with a billed invoice. Not great, but I was at work, so I had to get off the phone. The pricing was all over the place. I may call back when I get this invoice and see if I can shave another $10 off if I have some time


----------



## innuss

Just called 866-635-2349, said cancel & then talked to a friendly rep & got XM Premier Family Friendly for $101.78 total. 3rd year in a row. Asked about internet but they didn't budge.


----------



## Rocko62580

Hey guys. I am reaching out for some help as a new subscriber. I feel as though I don't have much leverage to negotiate so I am hoping someone here can help. I am looking to renew my subscription for my new car which I purchased in January. The trial period expired today. I called in to see what kind of offers I could get and the lady in India said there are no offers at this time. How would you all recommend I work the situation so I can renew?

Thanks!


----------



## gjrhine

Cancel. The offers will come within hours, days.


----------



## Rocko62580

gjrhine said:


> Cancel. The offers will come within hours, days.


Thanks. I don't currently have a subscription as my trial period has expired. Are you saying I should sign up for a month then cancel?


----------



## gjrhine

You are considered a subscriber during the trial. Show no interest in continuing and the deals will be forthcoming through mail, phone, email, etc. Believe it. lol


----------



## Rocko62580

Thanks you all. Just signed up for 6 months for $29.99. I used a prepaid account number as I don't want them to have my real cc on file. Hope that is ok.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Premier $117.xx.


----------



## wxguy

Rocko62580 said:


> Thanks you all. Just signed up for 6 months for $29.99. I used a prepaid account number as I don't want them to have my real cc on file. Hope that is ok.


I had a trial sub on a new car. Started getting peppered with offers to continue for 6 mo at 29.99. Finally called and the lady signed me up for 6 mo at $25 and I didn't even ask. Really can't complain!! Their price stucture is all over the map so seems like pot luck what you actually get. They also tagged on a 3-month promotional deal which I don;t understand, but I'll ask about it when I get closer to expire on the current 6 mo deal.

The biggest problem in their rate structure is their traffic add-on for the auto GPS. $7 a month?? I couldn't get the technology package on the car without navigation, but car people putting in navigation systems that require additional fees for traffic from xm is stupid considering my dashboard GPS has lifetime maps AND traffic for no additional cost. Of course, the car nav system is a premium price, but that is my problem of having more money than sense.


----------



## James Long

My lifetime maps and traffic GPS picks up the traffic information from regional radio stations ... which means holes in coverage where those stations do not reach. But in most areas there is an FM station carrying the signal.

I would not mind getting the signal from SiriusXM ... I have found few places where the signal is lost for more than a few seconds while going through a tunnel or heavy foliage (national park canopies). When I got the radio I expected more problems with the canyons of major cities than I have experienced.

I probably should try to get one of the $25 for six month deals ... but I'd rather not fool with it every few months or accidentally get charged full price. I'm currently on a la carte and am paying just under $10 per month with tax and music fees.


----------



## paja

Called last month to cancel. Had been paying 14 a month for the sub in my car, the only sub I have. The customer service agent talked my into keeping it for 84 for a whole year.


----------



## trh

Got a letter in the mail today from SiriusXM.

Free listening on 60 channels May 21st - June 3rd.


----------



## scotte992

My one year trial in my new car just ran out. Called today and got 6 months of select and travel link for a total of $46.17. And they are billing me so no 
CC.


----------



## rmullin

Called to cancel my 3-month free trial subscription (which ends in a month) and was offered 12 months for $107. Said no. Then was offered 5 months for $29.95. Said no again.

Let the offers begin!


----------



## ThomasM

rmullin said:


> Called to cancel my 3-month free trial subscription (which ends in a month) and was offered 12 months for $107. Said no. Then was offered 5 months for $29.95. Said no again.
> 
> Let the offers begin!


They will. Within a month or so you will get a "PLEASE come back!" letter. If it doesn't offer you 6 months for $25 toss it out. That deal will be coming shortly after. :listening


----------



## waxking1

Just got the $25 for 6 months with no automatic renewal. They asked for permission to use my credit card now and at renewal. I asked if I had to give permission for them to use it at renewal.
Then she offered the deal with no auto renewal. The auto renewal was going to be eighty something dollars for 6 months unless I called to cancel just prior to auto renewal.


----------



## utbronco

Great deal waxking1!! I called a couple of months ago, we have two new cars and the free period was about to run out. I got each car for 6 months $30.00 each. I wasn't as smart as you, I have to call in to renew or cancel in 6 months, hope my calendar keeps working for the reminder!!


----------



## Joe166

That auto renewal is a pain. Fortunately, I have an office with a lot of deadlines and effective dates so I have a very sophisticated tickler system named Diane. She does it for me and I am very grateful, but it still is a pain.


----------



## gjrhine

Google calendar is free, super easy and works well.


----------



## Old_School

called in about 2 weeks ago to cancel our 2nd radio that is hardly used. was offered the $25 for 6 deal.. i said no.... then i was offered 25 for 6 on both radios... i said no. then i added that the 2nd radio is hardly used and that the power cord on it is starting to fail,,, then i was offered 25 for 6 on both and a new radio for free... i still said no,,,


----------



## austen0316

Called in because of my 6 month promo ending and couldn't get a deal  I had to cancel...... Hopefully I get an offer soon I need my SiriusXM back


----------



## MizzouTiger

I cancelled about 2 weeks ago after being a subscriber for about 7 years. The only thing they offered when I called to cancel was to change to monthly billing ( at $15/mo - I had last done a 3 year plan). When I said no thanks, they then offered just their Mostly Music plan for $10 a month. I again said no thanks. So far, that's all I've been offered. Wife is not too happy that she doesn't have satellite radio right now, but money is tight and I can't afford it at full price.


----------



## Laxguy

My six month freebie trial is up, and I'm letting it go on both cars. The traffic information is abysmal, and the bit rate for music is low.


----------



## scotte992

MizzouTiger said:


> I cancelled about 2 weeks ago after being a subscriber for about 7 years. The only thing they offered when I called to cancel was to change to monthly billing ( at $15/mo - I had last done a 3 year plan). When I said no thanks, they then offered just their Mostly Music plan for $10 a month. I again said no thanks. So far, that's all I've been offered. Wife is not too happy that she doesn't have satellite radio right now, but money is tight and I can't afford it at full price.


call them back and say you have a friend that got 6 months for $25 and ask if you can get it too


----------



## Laxguy

Just let it run out, then get it for $25 or even 20.... for five months. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## scotte992

its been quite awhile since ive paid more then $25/6


----------



## hoophead

Well, I was all fired up with a price in mind and jotted down some ph# posters here used.
I was told right away, "It is a good time to...."
Was looking for $25/6mos. That is what was offered so no haggling needed today!
Final figure all told was @29.96 for those 6mos.
We're happy campers!


----------



## Eva

Same here. Got the 25 for 6 months with no renewal. Had to haggle a tad. This was both the car and the home stereo.


----------



## Laxguy

Do you- or anyone- know what the bit rate is for home service (I know it's tiny on satellite service)


----------



## freexm

In June I purchased a replacement stereo for my car, and it came with SiriusXm and a free 3-month trial. It is now late November and I still have all my channels, and my credit card hasn't been charged a dime. 

Any idea what is going on? Do I have a magic radio??


----------



## Laxguy

No idea. But if they have your CC, I'll bet you'll find a charge sooner or later. Meantime, enjoy!


----------



## Athlon646464

freexm said:


> In June I purchased a replacement stereo for my car, and it came with SiriusXm and a free 3-month trial. It is now late November and I still have all my channels, and my credit card hasn't been charged a dime.
> 
> Any idea what is going on? Do I have a magic radio??


At the moment there's a free trial for all radios......


----------



## VaJim

Athlon646464 said:


> At the moment there's a free trial for all radios......


Not on ALL radios. Mine is only 4 years old and won't work


----------



## Athlon646464

VaJim said:


> Not on ALL radios. Mine is only 4 years old and won't work


Perhaps I should have said SiriusXM radios?

I know I've seen the ad on TV a number of times. I beleive it expires on December 3rd.


----------



## VaJim

oh you have the date correct. I think the problem is either my radio/account has been suspended ( 1 year inactive) or its Sirius way of saying..."you need ANOTHER radio upgrade"


----------

